# Horse Bedding Pellets for Rats?



## iloveme88999 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey guys,So I'm looking for the best type of bedding that helps to conceal odor, dust free, not to messy, and not too expensive. At the shelter that I work at they use horse bedding pellets made from recycled wood, although they change it daily so it doesn't really give a chance to see how well it contains odor. Does anyone use this for bedding? Is it a safe alternative? If not, what would you suggest as a good type of bedding? Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

I've heard good things about it. I don't see why you couldn't use it  Tell us how you've faired after your trial!


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I tried hardwood stove pellets in my boys' litter boxes and I wasn't terribly impressed. Any moisture completely broke the pellets down into mush, then when it dried, it was just loose sawdust. I don't know if your wood pellets would react the same. If the horse bedding smells pretty woody, I'd be concerned that it's untreated pine. I don't know anything about the product your shelter uses, if it's soft wood, if it's been treated, etc. These are some things to look into. 

I'm a fan of trying lots of things to find what works best for you. I would guess that the wood pellets are very affordable and probably good at controlling odor. I say try it and figure out if the pros outweigh the cons.


----------

